# Seiko 6309 150m diver



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello all

I will be getting a 6309 150m diver from Roy soon. I was wondering if there are any of you that could post pics of / describe the 22mm bracelets or straps that these originally came on. Perhaps they only came with a rubber strap?

Do any of you have yours on a bracelet?

As I don't like rubber straps or indeed Rhinos I was going to put mine on a 22mm NATO - they look good on a Bond pattern NATO but I don't think Roy does these in 22mm.

Any suggestions?

Another 6309 query: as these are mid-late 70s watches is it not possible to get the seals for them and re pressure test them?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Si,

Just browsing for a strap myself this a.m. and Eddie shows as having 22mm bond on his site.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Simon,

I doubt if mine could be made good enough for a pressure test. When you open it and lift out the seal, there is a nice ring of pitted corrosion right arround the seal landing area. I was amazed when I saw this and at how deep it goes. I thought stainless steel didn't rust.

A great watch though and as far as I know, they only came on rubber strap. Mine came from Roy too, with a new dial and bezel ring and looking pretty good.

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Take a look at this, Simon

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/messag...geid=1044407765

Notice , also , how the screw down crown works. When it is nearly up, the shoulder actually compresses the rubber O ring, making an even tighter seal.

David


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Si,

I don't know if this will answer your questions, but have you had a look at this site:

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-divers/

If you are into Seiko divers in any way, it's not a bad reference library. Sorry in advance if you are familiar with the site.

Regards

dashcracker


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Simon

Here is what used to be a Rhino strap. Now with bead blasted rivets and buckle to match the case.

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks folks. I might try it on one of these:

Bond NATO 22mm

Although I think it could do with somethingf heavier. DavidH, have you done away with all the rings and the piece behind the watch head? I have modified a couple of Rhinos by removing one of each pair of rings but I still don'treally like them as I end upo with a bunch of rings / buckle etc at the fasr side of my wrist rather than underneath, hence it seems very bulky there.

I prefer a NATO type webbing although better quality SS hardware would be good.

It seems that originally they only came on a rubber strap.

Thanks to all.

Simon


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

DavidH, can you show the back of the watch and modified Rhino there?

It is a pity the seals for these are no longer asvailable.

Simon


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the back.

David


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And the whole thing.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And if you don't like the rivets, use super glue but keep it off the fingers and curve it a bit before the glue hardens. Or you will be left with two flats on the strap.

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Love it!!!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH, i like what you have done to that Rhino strap with the rivets, looks A1, i will try that one when i get some rivets, thanks for the idea, cheers fred.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You'll go a long way to find rivets like those. I made them from a ss bolt on a small lathe.

If you want, I'll rustle up a few more.

David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David

Please could you make a few more, I would be interested in buying some. I like the Rhino strap but I think the company that makes it could also have offered a more conventional strap made from the same material. I have modified one in a similar way to yours and fitted it to my Candino diver. I've had to use eyelets (not rivets) which are used in craftwork etc (not too sure what they are used for actually!). It doesn't look bad though and is comfortable to wear and the buckle sits under the wrist instead of above it at 12. I'll post a picture when I've a moment.

The Bond Nato strap looks superb with these watches, my 6309 (with beadblasted case also) is on one.

Cheers

Paul


----------

